# Depression



## Bacon Boy (Jan 5, 2014)

Was writing up the discussion for Sunday school and it got me thinking about how many people actually suffer from real depression. It's something I, for one, suffer from quite commonly. I was just wondering, then, how many other people on TBT suffer from it as well. If you prefer to remain anonymous, there's a poll.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel a different type of depression.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 5, 2014)

I do and its from years of bullying. I take medication for it
And all that... I know a few years back it got REALLY bad...
It was hard to control and my medication was actually giving
Me more suicidal and depressed thoughts then my little brain
Could handle(I was 10) so I got sent to the hospital for an emotional
And nervous breakdown... Most people with depression understand 
It's hard. I haven't changed much with it since nothing has changed
In my life really. I still have bullying,thoughts,insecurities,etc.
For anyone else out there stay strong ^^! 

Ok I'm really sorry for this. I don't want to sound like a b**** or
Anything but I really feel and once again I don't want to offend people!
I feel people who post that they will kill themselves or post their 
Scars,cuts,etc. on the internet wants attention. In my eyes I wouldn't want
To do that. Ok yes. You can tell people your depressed,want solutions,stuff like
That but not just straight out your going to kill yourself. I am sorry if I offended
Anyone and if I did I am so sorry! If this offends you tell me and I'll edit it.
I just wanted to say that though. I feel that's a difference from people who have depression
Hiding themselves away and attention seekers...

Once more! I wasn't pointing out anyone in that paragraph or ANYTHING what so ever!
Just stating it.

Well that was nice letting out -.-


----------



## Tropicana (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't call it depression, but melancholy. 2011 and2012 were really rough years for me emotionally and my condition could have been considered as depression at some points, but what's been with me for years is this melancholic feeling and I don't think it will ever leave me: I actually like it. Listen to Lana Del Rey and that's kind of what I feel ( I listen to her all the time so her music doesn't affect me anymore xd love her to death <3)


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, but its a side effect from a massive problem i have, which i wont disclose on here
it varies day to day, depending on what the main problem is like


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 5, 2014)

I suffer from Bipolar.


----------



## dollydaydream (Jan 5, 2014)

I get sad sometimes (because I'm human) but I wouldn't go as far to as to say I have an actual mental health problem. I count myself lucky though, because even though I'm not exactly in the popular groups at school (because generally I don't get along with those people), I have lovely and supportive friends, who are also, extremely hilarious, even though I hate school with the burning passion of one thousand suns, it doesn't make me sad, (just frustrated), I also have a lovely family, even if they don't agree with some of my choices sometimes, we still get on. 
If anybody would like to talk though just PM me, because one of my friends became extremely depressed last Summer so I'm glad that I was able to help in the end.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2014)

i take anti depressants but sometimes i forget 'cause i am dumb


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

I have PTSD, which can make me really depressed.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 5, 2014)

I have Bipolar Disorder, but it isn't anywhere near as bad as it used to be. It has, however, changed my life dramatically, in ways I'd rather not go into detail about. 

Anti-depressants have never really worked for me though :")


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

I suffer from depression, but my problem is... too personal, and only three people know about my problem, one of them being me, one of them being a really close friend, the last being the person who did it.
Just by me saying that, people should get a good idea what it is.
Every once in a while, it will result in cutting, which is kind of ironic, due to my signature and title...


----------



## Chessa (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't suffer from depression myself but my ex boyfriend did. I've seen from upclose how hard it is for people who have to deal with it so I hope you all have people who understand what it's like to be depressive. I couldn't support my ex boyfriend enough so therefor I wish for each and every one of you someone in your lives who does understand you, someone you can talk to about everything you want and need, to trust someone 100%, those things are so important


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I suffer from depression, but my problem is... too personal, and only three people know about my problem, one of them being me, one of them being a really close friend, the last being the person who did it.
> Just by me saying that, people should get a good idea what it is.
> Every once in a while, it will result in cutting, which is kind of ironic, due to my signature and title...



i feel you friend i am the only one who knows about my problem


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't really have depression. Like I don't take any medication for depression or any type of treatment or anything.

I do get depressed at times, but that's cause I am human. Though, I am depressed a lot more of the time than I'd like to be. :/


----------



## SockHead (Jan 5, 2014)

Nah bruh I don't let things get me down


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm clinically depressed but a lot of stuff happened to me in 2013 and it made me sad and it affected my performance at school.

I think I'm over it though.


----------



## puppy (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah i have it. im basically unable to form relationships with people because i can never get emotionally invested in anything.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 5, 2014)

Melleia said:


> I have Bipolar Disorder, but it isn't anywhere near as bad as it used to be. It has, however, changed my life dramatically, in ways I'd rather not go into detail about.
> 
> Anti-depressants have never really worked for me though :")



Much like Melleia I have had my life changed by bipolar disorder. I've never been a fan of anti-depressants either as I find they just don't do enough but do make me feel drowsy and unalert.

I think most people suffer with depression at some point in their lives, the difference is the severity of it and how much it can change your day to day living.


----------



## Hype (Jan 5, 2014)

I take anti depressants for a disorder I have. Soo currently I'm not depressed.


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 5, 2014)

I have chronic depression, usually get it when I feel like there's nothing left to do...


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 5, 2014)

I do a lot, and it's caused by a majority of things.

Holiday seasons finished,
school,
leaving family,
arguments,
the way I look,
exams,
and more.

I'm still 14 though.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes,but sometimes I can deal with it,I only have 5 friends but they get me through really tuff times,also bullying has done most of it, I get pick on for being short,"mental","gothic",********,and others.Just say that they cant judge you,only you judge yourself and what you want to be...They cant controll you.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 5, 2014)

I probably do have some sort of depression, but I usually lock myself in my room and sit alone all the time on my 3DS and computer, so that helps me ignore it.
Then my parents won't take me to see a therapist, and my mom was sobbing when I told her I think I need help. My friends think I'm depressed, and I think I need some sort of help, but no one wants to go through the effort to get me help, so I kind of just sit and suffer.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i feel you friend i am the only one who knows about my problem



But then, all she said was "Okay then..."

Also, moving and every once in a while school triggers it, but it is mostly due to reminiscing...


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 5, 2014)

I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder due to some things that happened in my family, which I believe caused me to have Anxiety Disorder and Depression. I am not on medication anymore though because I didn't like how it made me feel :x


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 5, 2014)

Im bipolar and I have depression & anxiety. Sometimes it gets bad but I've learned to control it better over time.

Lately I've been depressed about how fast time is going by. Like, I'm scared to grow old and watch my parents and family grow old. The thought just scares the hell out of me and gives me anxiety. I know it's apart of life but it still scares me.


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 5, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> Im bipolar and I have depression & anxiety. Sometimes it gets bad but I've learned to control it better over time.
> 
> Lately I've been depressed about how fast time is going by. Like, I'm scared to grow old and watch my parents and family grow old. The thought just scares the hell out of me and gives me anxiety. I know it's apart of life but it still scares me.



I feel this exact way at times! I feel a sense of dread in my stomach whenever I imagine growing old and get so anxious and have to stop thining about it>.<


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

I have social anxiety and I take medication for that, and it doesn't work, and people think I'm weird, and I get depressed, and I take medication for that, and then my depression makes my anxiety worse...
I also have Aspergers Sydrome. It's different for everyone, but for me it means that I am a "gifted" child but I can't seem to remember how to greet someone.


----------



## Beary (Jan 5, 2014)

Mary said:


> I have social anxiety and I take medication for that, and it doesn't work, and people think I'm weird, and I get depressed, and I take medication for that, and then my depression makes my anxiety worse...
> I also have Aspergers Sydrome. It's different for everyone, but for me it means that I am a "gifted" child but I can't seem to remember how to greet someone.



You. Me. We are twinsies. I have Aspergers as well.

It's not as bad as some people, but it changed my life when I was diagnosed on 4th grade. In some ways, I think it made it worse, because I felt isolated and different. I've never cut myself, but when I was just absolutely depressed and dismal, I dis have some suicidal thoughts. I told my mom and we changed medications right away. 

I take medication for depression, anxiety, and mood. All in one tiny little green pill of death that I like to call 'pea of death'.
Many people think I am weird, and have called me ********, stupid, know it all, and many worse things. Sometimes I fight back, and sometimes I just sit there are cry. I have little to no friends, and have almost 0 confidence in myself. I'm very socially awkward also. I do well in school at least. 

I'm currently depressed for personal reasons, some of them linked to the forum.
That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

beary509 said:


> You. Me. We are twinsies. I have Aspergers as well.
> 
> It's not as bad as some people, but it changed my life when I was diagnosed on 4th grade. In some ways, I think it made it worse, because I felt isolated and different. I've never cut myself, but when I was just absolutely depressed and dismal, I dis have some suicidal thoughts. I told my mom and we changed medications right away.
> 
> ...



I will be your friend! We can be depressed and awkward together!


----------



## Beary (Jan 5, 2014)

Mary said:


> I will be your friend! We can be depressed and awkward together!



Yaaaay xD
I'm just glad I'm not alone out here. c:


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Yaaaay xD
> I'm just glad I'm not alone out here. c:



You will never be alone. You have this big, dysfunctional, nerdy family!


----------



## staeples (Jan 5, 2014)

i have a thyroid disorder which dictates my emotions and most bodily functions ;;


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I used to be depressed. It wasn't really bad depression, but it was when my mom and dad got divorced a few years back. I live with my dad now, i wish i didn't, though. I try not to talk about it, though, because it could bring back memories for other people; and I don't like forcing my own problems on someone else. I guess I got over it a year ago or so.


----------



## Stacie (Jan 6, 2014)

I used to take medication for it but I stopped maybe 6 month ago?  I just felt like I was at the point where I didn't need them anymore.  So far so good!  I'm sensitive to SAD though so I use one of those special lights to keep that at bay.  Back when I was trying different medications and seeing a therapist was the worst.  At one point I was admitted to the hospital and it was so much nicer there, just feeling safer being monitored rather than off alone trying the drugs.  The only downside was getting near addicted to sleeping pills, blergh.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah, so i spent the whole day thinking of what I wanted to write here, obviously I have a few issues, that is apparent to many people.

I suffer from depression, anxiety and anger issues. I took medication to help the depression and anxiety but refused anger management. 

I had a great up bringing dont get me wrong, we wasnt rich but we were comfortable so I always had what ever I needed, but that never stopped the bullies. I moved schools so i was the new fish so to speak. 7 years old and the bullying started. I was called "ugly" i was too skinny. The teeth either side of my front teeth went back a little bit and my jaw was too far back too so I looked like I had buck teeth so I was called *bugs bunny* for many years up until I was 16 and got braces but by then the damage was done.

When I was around 10 years old, I was making myself throw up so i didnt have to go to school, this became a big problem right through until I was 14. It became a common thing to make myself throw up, I wasnt eating either which made it worse. By this point I was being force fed by my mother, i had people coming to the toilet with me and was the laughing stock of my year. I didn't want to be there anymore. I came to the conclusion I had bulimia but never went and got it diagnosed. 

I had a great passion for dancing, gymnastics and cheerleading, I was doing all 3 5 times a week for a minimum of 2 hours a night. It was really the only thing I am good at. I danced for 11 years and my final exam i created a choreography on bullying (a*) and when I began the write up I had to explain why i picked the theme, i wrote "because i have been bullied for many years...".

When I left school I was attacked by 2 girls who were 20 and a 17 year old guy, i was left in an ally way next to a park in a bad way and 2 years later i found out I had a fracture in my spine that had healed funny, the dancing, cheer and gym didn't help that so now I have a bad back.

When I was 17 i still hadn't got over my mothers divorce to my father and she blamed me for her boyfriend leaving her so i tried to over dose.. I failed so I felt horrible.

I wanted to share this just to show, depression isn't the end of the world neither wanting to "end" everything. I recently relapsed due to not taking my medication and being teased and upset at uni by my fellow uni "friends" i didnt attend for two months and got very behind to the point I wanted to leave, thanks to various people in my actual and online life I am back on track. I still am not taking my medication as I feel i am better without them. 

Sorry if i went into too much detail, for various reasons stated I have also explained why I have very low self-esteem. 

Only very few people know about all of this and Bacon boy being one, thank you for everything you've helped me with, along side iloveyou, Andy, Pally, sockhead and Jason.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2014)

tbh ive had some people tell me i probably do have depression but? i just tell myself "youre just down" but it doesnt really work anymore. i guess im just so negative and i talk about negative things a lot with friends and it really doesnt help my mood talking about it but i just cant help it? i get down a lot too but only during winter?? im tired during winter and many times i just want to sleep all day and i end up not eating at all which is obviously unhealthy. i used to sleep for half the day and not talk to anyone even if my friends pestered me to talk to them. i was just..too tired to make an effort. i did wanted to talk to them? but..at the same time i couldnt care about them. my parents have complained and yelled and said they wished for a regular happy girl and i do wish i wasnt focusing on these things all the time but i cant help it? idk like..i want to stop feeling upset and angry all the time but at the same time i dont want to. ill probably feel happier when spring comes around but whatever


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 7, 2014)

I have avoidant personality disorder and (only recently added to the diagnosis) borderline. I take among other things anti-depressiva. I must say it works quite well, but there are very annoying side-effects. The worst one by far is fatigue. I still feel depressed a lot though, but it takes the edge off. In the end depression isn't my worst complaint, anxiety is.


----------



## Flavia (Jan 7, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I probably do have some sort of depression, but I usually lock myself in my room and sit alone all the time on my 3DS and computer, so that helps me ignore it.
> Then my parents won't take me to see a therapist, and my mom was sobbing when I told her I think I need help. My friends think I'm depressed, and I think I need some sort of help, but no one wants to go through the effort to get me help, so I kind of just sit and suffer.




I am so sorry to hear that 
I think talking to someone always help. Do you have any other family member that would support you, or maybe somebody at your school?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not depressed cause I'm generally happy and I don't like to let things get me down. I've never been bullied but I never had friends, just people to talk to. I was just left out a lot at school a lot. This year has improved a lot, though, since I started a new stage in school so I went somewhere new. I've made real friends and I'm happy because I never got to know what that felt like. 

But my relatives completely shut my family out. My Mum's side are the worst because my auntie even told my Mum that she didn't want to be her sister anymore. We haven't seen her since 2012 although she said that to my Mum a while back. My Grandma takes favouritism of my auntie, and she also said that she felt uncomfortable in our home, and my uncle (Mum's brother) never liked us anyway. He avoided us, and it was obvious. He literally hid from us once. My Dad's side were okay. I guess his Mum and sister lost interest in us after a while. They didn't give us presents on special occassions, not even cards. We haven't seen them in years. 
The only relative of those I see now is my Mum's Mum, cause she's going to be 80 this year so she might die soon. 
I still see my Dad's Dad and Stepmum, but not a lot. They're always on holiday. 

I feel sad that I never get to go out with groups of friends, or with my relatives. But I suppose I have lovely parents, food on my plate, you lovely tbters and a roof over my head so I shouldn't complain. I'm happy with what I've got so if no one is interested in me then they're not worth my while. 

If you feel like you're in a similar situation to me, don't let it get you down. It's not worth it. 

My Mum is depressed though, but she tries not to be. She's mostly okay but sometimes she gets sad for the same reasons I would, if I got sad about them.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 7, 2014)

Not going to really talk about my own experiences, but one thing I hate is when people self-diagnose themselves or think it's quirky and cute to have something like depression or anxiety or a mental illness... etc. It is serious and it makes people who SERIOUSLY have it feel like a joke. I can empathize.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2014)

Himari said:


> Not going to really talk about my own experiences, but one thing I hate is when people self-diagnose themselves or think it's quirky and cute to have something like depression or anxiety or a mental illness... etc. It is serious and it makes people who SERIOUSLY have it feel like a joke. I can empathize.



You're right, it's not fun. If they really knew how it felt then they would never even think of having it.


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

No, it's awful and sometimes life-changing. I can't imagine why people think it would be fun or cool.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 8, 2014)

Why would someone fake being depressed/sad/etc?? It's not funny if your joking.

Anyway, I suffer from a bit of OCD I guess. I wouldn't say I'm depressed but it gives me a lot of stress.


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 8, 2014)

I know people that like to blame all of their problems on mental disorders that they diagnosed themselves with.. such as blaming their poor performance in school on ADHD or their attitude on bipolar disorder. It's sort of annoying.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Sometimes.


----------



## Redacted (Jan 8, 2014)

OK


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 9, 2014)

One thing I hate about depression is getting the help. The doctors especially don't take you seriously because of the amount of people in this world that say they have depression when they're only a little depressed or down. Yes, everyone gets depressed from time to time but there's people out there that suffer from proper depression that don't get the proper help they need. All doctors do a lot of the time is just give you some pills just to shut you up and get rid of you.


----------



## StarMayor (Jan 10, 2014)

I was formally diagnosed with having Depression (to add that to the Anxiety Disorder that came into my life when I was fourteen) when I was about seventeen. Five years later, nothing much has really changed to be honest.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 16, 2014)

Have some PTSD crap that drags depression/anxiety along with it and makes it difficult to get proper rest at night. The meds did more harm than good and the so-called professionals I saw were sort of clueless. Guess what really pulled me through the years was knowing how to laugh at my problems and find happiness in the little things. Meditation has been really helpful too.


----------



## unravel (Jan 16, 2014)

JunJun said:


> I feel a different type of depression.



same here but when I have problems I rather keep it and dont tell this to my friends, parents and etc.

idc they said it is unhealthy but meh.


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

I've felt depressed, but never actually done much about it like telling anybody..
It has, however, caused me to try and take action another way.


----------



## Elise (Jan 16, 2014)

I was very depressed last year for reasons I won't go into. I agree that people often don't take it seriously. It was so bad that I was often getting bad headaches and when I felt really sad or stressed, migraines. And then I got into a serious car accident towards the end of the year and the whiplash combined with the depression was just too much. 

For me, what helped to make me feel better was having some time off over summer to sort out my life and get some perspective and of course recover from the injuries. I feel great at the moment, which is an achievement considering 3 months ago I was convinced I'd be sad forever.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

Its not really depression, but I don't have many friends IRL and people bully me and call me ''pox-face'' and ''spottedfreak'' because I have unusual spots all over my face. It brings me really down, eventually making me cry in a corner. Once I was home alone, the only thing that kept me from punching myself was the fact that my cat knew what was going on and started crawling around me like heck. I also change my emotions drastically, like one second I'm happy but if someone says something rude I just.. get really mad. Thats why I usually get in trouble on the internet and IRL, because of my issues controlling my anger. I really hated the insults, and once I nearly broke a kids tooth. But my friends stopped me, and so far i'm getting better 'cause of them 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my god, i've read other posts and.. I'm just amazed at what you've all went through.
Remember, the people who've been bullied.
The bullies may be buff and brawn, but inside they just have a black hole.

The people who haven't been treated,
Unless you SERIOUSLY don't want to tell anyone, tell someone about it. Maybe even a nice, peppy and most of the time kind person. Peppy people usually tickle you, hug you, and try and make you laugh. I know, because I told my peppy friend about it, she cheered me up in 10 seconds flat. [well, you know what I mean. an expression.]

Final note,
Blu Rose, your signature literally made me cry. I've been bullied my whole life ever since I came to my primary school [Yr 5 right now, much better than when I was in class 2.] Been called, as I said before, ''spottedfreak,'' ''pox-face'' ect. Your signature, as I said, made me feel so much better.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

well.. now I know where most of my depression comes from. parents.


----------



## Mao (Jan 16, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> well.. now I know where most of my depression comes from. parents.



I hate my parents sometimes, but I know I need and love them <3 for anyone feeling down, look at my sig <3 and I'd rather not share about myself so yeah


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 16, 2014)

I've suffered from depression all my life.. but I'm a relatively happy person on the outside.  Mine is pretty deep rooted, and it'll never go away, but it doesn't keep me from trying to make the best of my life.


----------



## chillv (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never felt feelings of depression. However, I am currently having slightly pessimistic views about myself since I have had so many bad experiences on the internet, and disagreements with people.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2014)

I do suffer from it, but only occasionally.  Not nearly at a level where it's unhealthy.


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

I have Bipolar Disorder (rapid-cycling NOS) and Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder, so I've been hospitalised for suicide attempts and most of the time I'm deeply depressed and the few hobbies I have are merely to distract me from thoughts of harming myself. Bipolar depresson is notoriously hard to treat, so despite trying many combinations over the past seven years I've still not found anything that alleviates my low mood. I've fought tooth and nail to get therapy (they've made every excuse under the sun why I can't have it, mostly because I have physical problems so they say I'm "too complex to treat") but when I finally got it it's been completely useless, probably because the therapists don't seem to have a clue about my condition or what they're even supposed to be doing. Their favourite thing to ask seems to be "what do _you_ want us to do?" You're the one with the psychology degree, for god's sake! So I did extensive reading on CBT, EMDR, and several other techniques, and in response they give a blank smile and say, "I'm sorry, but we can't offer you that." -_-

I've actually made way more progress accepting the trauma behind my PTSD by sharing my experiences online and reading how other people cope than I've ever made being "treated" by the UK's mental health care system. With all the budget cuts I'm just dreading the future being even worse... I can totally imagine them deciding out of the blue that I don't need a psychiatrist, aka. _any_ support whatsoever, anymore. :/

*ETA:* Well, that was more tl;dr than I intended, but it really does drive me up the wall knowing how difficult it is to get people to take you seriously.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with Bipolar 1 disorder
along with A.D.D, avoident and dependent personality disorder.
I also have some anxiety which time to time can trigger panic attacks

I take meds to keep them stabilized as well as keep myself stable.
which is good.

 I also suffer from Chronic Nightmares
which I also have to take meds for as well.​


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

During a school lesson in 2010 I was overcome by a huge wave of adrenaline and thought I was dying. After that I had panic attacks every hour, waking up through the night for a couple of weeks until slowly they became less and less frequent. Now I only have them about once a week. :]
However, because of the anxiety disorder I could no longer sit in lessons or trust strangers so my grades went from great to barely passing. The anxiety led to depression because I decided I was only safe if I lived alone. I left school, became completely friendless, ran away from my family without saying a word, and lived in a room for about a year with just enough money that my dad had left me when he sadly committed suicide a few years ago.
This might sound silly to some people, but my dog really saved my life. He was always there for me, and I knew that I had to live so that he could have a good life.
Two months ago I left the room I was living in and am living in a much better place. :] I'm unfortunately still friendless and have trouble leaving the house and walking near strangers on the street, but there's no way I could write something like this online a few months ago. :] Animal Crossing has also been a great help. Good luck to everyone who has posted on here. <3


----------



## Carry (Jan 19, 2014)

I've always been depressed, but found since I got out of HS . . . the amount of bad days I have had have gone down over 50% and having a job and larger amounts of responsibility have helped me. Tho, those bad days still creepy up on me and only my days at work (as a dog washer) seem to help out a lot. Animals are a true comfort as well as coffee.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm just wondering. Who has managed to help themselves without medication? Also how did you do it?


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 19, 2014)

Several years ago, I was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder. I suffered panic attacks throughout my teen years, but had no knowledge or interest in psychology and attributed it to being socially awkward. As years progressed, the attacks persisted and worsened. I was aware of my problem by the time I had reached college, but was perhaps too proud and thought I could overcome it alone. I found myself unable to attend classes, terrified of losing control of myself around complete strangers. The attacks had become so explosive and unpredictable that I slowly shut out everyone. My family saw me less. My friends started to fade away. Eventually, I found myself alone. At times, it made me happy. I felt the fewer people that were around, the less chance that my damage would affect their lives. 
  As time passed, I did more and more research. I learned that there were other people that felt the same way I did. I had been fighting this fight for too long alone, and was not making any progress. It was time to get help. Anyone that has been involved with any facet of mental health is painfully aware of its shortcomings. Any symptoms are assumed to be exaggerated. Any statements made are met by doubt and suspicion. The few shining examples of humanity, the people with a real desire to help, are trampled by those that seem to have their own interests at heart. It's not an easy road. 
  Recently I've found such a person, and things are starting to change. After several different scans, it turns out I have a number of physiological anomalies in my brain from birth that can attribute to increased risk of anxiety and depression. It's taken almost a decade, but things are actually starting to make sense and fall together. I suppose what I'm saying is, don't give up hope. There ARE other people that understand and there ARE people that want to help. Seek them out as you travel the path seeking yourself, and never stop moving forward.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 19, 2014)

i have clinical depression and social anxiety/generalized anxiety disorder to the point where i can't hold a steady job and i get turned down on all of my job interviews because of my apparent nervousness so i end up stuttering and just pausing after questions, looking around, etc. as a result, this has made my depression even worse because i feel like i'm worthless and can't even make a living in this world.

it's actually a bit better than it used to be though. in my senior year of high school, i almost dropped out because i was so depressed about school that i refused to go 90% of the time. had to be put on a program where a teacher came to my house because i refused to go back to school. i used to have plenty of panic attacks as well. i still get them occasionally though -- last panic attack i had was during a job interview :| the woman interviewing me was a total female dog about it though, and actually laughed at me. what a way to boost my confidence, right???


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 23, 2014)

Ill just leave this _*here*_.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 23, 2014)

well it kinda got worse 

ocd + anixety disorder sucks man


----------



## Mary (Jan 23, 2014)

Try ADD + Anxiety disorder. Not fun, man.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 23, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm just wondering. Who has managed to help themselves without medication? Also how did you do it?



I used to try, and I would think I was doing ok, but mine is just too severe to not need medication. I thought maybe it was just part of being young and that I'd outgrow it, but that never happened. 

I have panic disorder and ADHD as well, but I don't take medications for those currently.


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yes. I've had a rough time the past few years and it's caused me to do some pretty stupid things to myself and I'm definitely not who I used to be. I tried taking medication for it, but I hallucinated too much and got scared, so now I just speak with therapists.


----------



## autumneffect (Jan 24, 2014)

I suffer from severe depression, OCPD, ADHD, and anxiety (which causes random panic attacks as some stated before), plus a host of physical health problems, PLUS I'm a major introvert. It's definitely been difficult to deal with over the years and has caused me a lot of issues. But I just try to take it one day at a time.


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 24, 2014)

I suffer from depression, anxiety and I used to have special needs as well, I won't go into detail though.
I'm the only person that knows about it, my 'friends' (well people I hang out with) make it worse.
One of my parents makes it a lot worse as well
I'm scared of almost everything


----------



## Farobi (Jan 25, 2014)

I didnt know that this is a community with many sad folks 

Feel better man!


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Jan 25, 2014)

I have depression witch has gotten much worse over the past couple of months and I also have anxiety but I have gotten better because of my 2 best friends. o(^▽^)o I hope that all of you cheer up soon and smile!!!


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 25, 2014)

I've not been diagnosed but I'm not who I was a few years ago, life is dragging me along. I barely feel happy, I constantly feel alone and I'm not exactly 'bullied' but people say their mind to me. I've had my fair share of loss and I don't even know what I have become, I've lost a lot of friends from built up bursts of anger and some stay away from me after I ask for help when I'm contemplating or need urgent help. The worst I've done is self harm but I do think about overdosing


----------



## vexnir (Jan 26, 2014)

Stay strong, everyone.

I went through clinical depression and was diagnosed with a possible anxiety disorder but medication (and me finally getting strength and realizing it was time to move on) helped and I am fine now. It was a serious problem though, "thanks" to it I failed one school year and had to re-take, so I'll be out of school one year later than most of people. But... since I've won my fight with this nasty depression monster, I always try to keep folks who suffer from it strong. 

So if any of you is feeling lonely or needs a shoulder to cry on, feel free to talk to me anytime, I'll try to help.  There are rough times, but I believe all of you have enough strength to get out of this. I didn't believe I would, but I did! So it's possible. Problems end one day. It's not an instant process, but believe me, things get better. *I just wanted to let all of you know you're beautiful and needed* - maybe you just haven't realized it yet. Just please, everyone out there who spoke about self-harm or suicide: don't do it. There are people that love you. Seek help, but don't hurt yourself. My friend commited suicide 2 years ago and she was a young, beautiful person. It was a shock for everyone, we all loved her...


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 26, 2014)

vexnir said:


> Stay strong, everyone.
> 
> I went through clinical depression and was diagnosed with a possible anxiety disorder but medication (and me finally getting strength and realizing it was time to move on) helped and I am fine now. It was a serious problem though, "thanks" to it I failed one school year and had to re-take, so I'll be out of school one year later than most of people. But... since I've won my fight with this nasty depression monster, I always try to keep folks who suffer from it strong.
> 
> So if any of you is feeling lonely or needs a shoulder to cry on, feel free to talk to me anytime, I'll try to help.  There are rough times, but I believe all of you have enough strength to get out of this. I didn't believe I would, but I did! So it's possible. Problems end one day. It's not an instant process, but believe me, things get better. *I just wanted to let all of you know you're beautiful and needed* - maybe you just haven't realized it yet. Just please, everyone out there who spoke about self-harm or suicide: don't do it. There are people that love you. Seek help, but don't hurt yourself. My friend commited suicide 2 years ago and she was a young, beautiful person. It was a shock for everyone, we all loved her...


...and remember, all your flaws and mistakes can be fixed/redeemed, and death is forever, so don't think about taking your life


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2014)

I decided to talk a little about my experience with depression (I also need a break from schoolwork, so this is a good outlet). 

When I was in fourth grade, I started putting on weight, both to a genetic disease that I was oh so blessed with and my poor living and eating habits. Pretty much just junk food and no exercise. Got bullied and beat up for it a lot in grade school and then after 6th grade, I finally left the public schooling system. The second half of 7th grade year was spent in a Christian private school. It was actually a lot worse in terms of bullying (not schooling). The kids were more resourceful and more clever in their ways of hurting me. I won't go into much detail on what exactly went down, but by 7th grade I was a psychological mess. I was suffering with depression from fourth grade on and it only got worse. So finally, on the last day of 7th grade year, it reached its boiling point. A lot of stuff went down and I got home from school and tried taking my own life. I failed, obviously, but that only hurt me more. I figured that I was too useless to even take my own life. I never told anyone, but I was suicidal from seventh grade to my last semester of my senior year in high school (which was when things got really bad). I had tried psychiatrists and counselors but they were all pretty terrible, saying that I was a terrible person for being depressed and that I was being a bad Christian for it all. I was so done with them, but I tried one last time and it turns out, it was one of the best decisions I ever made. My counselor helped me a lot and is actually my psychology teacher and advisor now. She's one of the biggest reasons I'm going into Psychology/Counseling now along with my dual major in Christian Studies for Youth Ministry. Everything I went through had a purpose. What was intended for evil turned into good and worked out for the better. The hell I went through made me a stronger person both spiritually and mentally. There isn't a week that goes by where I don't look back on my suicide attempt. Some days I am convicted, some days I'm empowered, and some days, it drags me down. I would urge everyone considering it or thinking about it to get help. There's always a better option. Suicide is never the way to go.


----------



## momayo (Jan 27, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm just wondering. Who has managed to help themselves without medication? Also how did you do it?



If anyone survived without meds then I would also like to hear their story. The only reason I'm not taking meds right now is because my prescription ran out and I've rationalized it away as, "If I'm not actively crashing yet, that must mean I don't really need it, right?"

Augh.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 27, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm just wondering. Who has managed to help themselves without medication? Also how did you do it?


GAD and Panic Disorder sufferer here.
I'm not on medication- I could be but my doctor said it would do more harm to me than good due to other, physical conditions I have.
Right now I have two mugs of chamomile tea everyday, if I'm having an Anxiety attack I'll have another to soothe it or I'll have one after a Panic Attack to cool me down. But generally a mug of chamomile tea in the morning helps me get through the day.
I also take herbal sleeping tablets to help me sleep on bad days. 
I've also distanced myself from the people who have caused me to have panic or anxiety attacks, most of them weren't really proper friends so it's not that bad but some people think they are 'helping', you know the ones who tell you to stop overreacting, etc. and won't leave me alone.
Right now I'm coping with these but eventually I think I might have to risk the harder medication, especially since I'm nearly at one of the most stressful points of my life- A2 exams...


----------



## Hearttherapy (Jan 27, 2014)

It's such a scary place to be when you realize you're suffering from depression. You can be given medication and they can actually make you feel much worse. I have been on anti depressants myself last year and they actually made me sink further and become so reserved and I just wanted to give up on everything. 

I decided to come off the anti depressants all together and just deal with life and make it better for myself, it's working so far. I'm just keeping super busy and making sure that I keep myself happy and make my life as positive as possible.


----------



## Ziesha0045 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I'm having Bipolar, it is a kind of Depression.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 24, 2014)

Happy someone linked me to this thread as I just posted a thread about the same thing.


----------



## mishka (May 24, 2014)

I was diagnosed with major depressive disorder. Some days are worse then others.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 24, 2014)

Ziesha0045 said:


> Yes, I'm having Bipolar, it is a kind of Depression.



Me too so my answer is yes


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 24, 2014)

I take like five pills every morning, but it's what keeps me going, yo. 
I 
Antidepressants and mood stabilizers, because my moods are not stable. 

I don't really care- the medicine I take really DOES help me, and before I was on it, I was such a mess that I was calling my boyfriend every other day and just crying, skipping classes- stuff I can't even mention here, probably. I wanted to die. Forreal. The first pills they put me on didn't work so well- but that's kind of expected. With meds, you have to be willing to experiment a bit and find what works for you without giving you miserable side effects- I mean, meds or no meds- the most important thing is making sure YOU are doing what makes YOU feel better. 

I hate rambling, but really- it's not self centered to put yourself first every once in a while, and it's not the end of the world if you need some meds to help you feel your best. Some people's brains just aren't wired right, and need that help, and I'd rather see them get it than continue to suffer and punish themselves because they believe they should just be able to "get over it".


----------



## Improv (May 24, 2014)

I had an hours worth of text typed out on how I am still surviving without medication and I accidentally clicked the home button.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

My good friend has depression and it just hurts me to see how she is sometimes.
I wish she would feel better because she is one of the nicest people I know and I love her to bits.
I remember one time she told me that I'm the reason she's still alive, that she was going to commit suicide but she thought of me and couldn't do it.
I cried when she told me and I'm crying now as I type this.
If you have depression, please get help. Since she started taking medications and seeing therapists she's gotten so much better. Don't feel afraid to speak up, there are people out there who care and want to help you.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 24, 2014)

So what if I got depression? Nobody cares and nobody will ever, care at all.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 24, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> So what if I got depression? Nobody cares and nobody will ever, care at all.



...Sorry if I'm being belligerent, but you can't just rely on people like that. So what if they don't care? You're the important one, and  you're the one you need to count on. 

Like, **** other people, man. You have to be there for you. It's not your fault if they're stupid. It's theirs for not realizing how they're effecting you, or just being idiots in general, which they are, because human beings are supposed to be somewhat decent to one another. 

I don't mean to jump on your face. I just hate seeing people talk like that.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

mhmm.. I just don't wanna talk about it


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

Yeah ;-;
Not that much anymore though


----------



## grahamf (May 25, 2014)

honestly? I'm not sure if i would really classify as depressed. I am not very social, but I'm more focused on trying to get my ducks in a row before tackling it  (even though it is pretty apparent that tackling it first would make the ducks easier to herd)


----------



## ForestRabbit (May 25, 2014)

I did when I worked at a particular old job (the place was poorly run), as soon as I decided to shift gears in my life, my depression went away.  I find that *taking risks* or *taking control* of my life helps me out of that depressed cycle.  

It also does help a lot to go hiking or a stroll in a park.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 25, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> So what if I got depression? Nobody cares and nobody will ever, care at all.


Uh, no. 

You may think nobody cares, but a lot of people do. Even if nobody cared, it's bad to say things like that to yourself. Somebody does care. That kind of attitude will not help at all :s . Depression isn't a good thing either so just remember *somebody cares*.


And, no, I don't have depression but I am sad a lot of times, not so much it goes into the ''depression'' side though.


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> So what if I got depression? Nobody cares and nobody will ever, care at all.



Lol true well what I did hide it and forget it plus its weird if people comfort you. Nope I don't suffer depression.


----------



## Marcie (May 25, 2014)

I'm on medication (Lexapro) for my depression and anxiety problems! ;v; 
I also go to a support group. If your insurance covers it, I'd seriously recommend group therapy! It's done the world for me.


----------



## Big Forum User (May 25, 2014)

dollydaydream said:


> I get sad sometimes (because I'm human) but I wouldn't go as far to as to say I have an actual mental health problem. I count myself lucky though, because even though I'm not exactly in the popular groups at school (because generally I don't get along with those people), I have lovely and supportive friends, who are also, extremely hilarious, even though I hate school with the burning passion of one thousand suns, it doesn't make me sad, (just frustrated), I also have a lovely family, even if they don't agree with some of my choices sometimes, we still get on.
> If anybody would like to talk though just PM me, because one of my friends became extremely depressed last Summer so I'm glad that I was able to help in the end.


I agree with all of that. I get sad when, like, people die or something, but it's not really depression.


----------

